# A little risque..



## bhm_fla (Oct 11, 2005)

Nothing exposed though so I figure it's ok..  Hope you like ladies.. 

View attachment 1567.jpg


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 12, 2005)

Suuuuuure we do! Nice belly!


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 12, 2005)

bellilicious!!! Yumalicious!


----------



## bhm_fla (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks ladies, I appreciate your comments.  I have a couple more for you I just took.. First a stragically placed belly, then a bag of one of my favorite snacks placed just right..  

View attachment 1569.jpg


View attachment 1570.jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

1569 = Hot!


----------



## missaf (Oct 14, 2005)

Gonna open that bag of munchies?


----------



## bhm_fla (Oct 14, 2005)

missaf said:


> Gonna open that bag of munchies?


No, but you can if you like..


----------



## bhm_fla (Oct 14, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> 1569 = Hot!


Thanks!


----------



## fat_boy (Apr 9, 2006)

can u guys be my freind, i am lonely. and skinny, i need some help gainin. bhm_fla can u help me learn how to get a belly like that and make photos like that.


----------



## kyla (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh I love the belly and the belly button(sorry I got a thing for belly buttons!)
and your av is great!:wubu: ​


----------



## bhm_fla (Apr 10, 2006)

kyla said:


> Oh I love the belly and the belly button(sorry I got a thing for belly buttons!)
> and your av is great!:wubu: ​


Thanks Kyla, glad you like.. Haven't we met before someplace else?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

The pics are great and you have a nummy tummy, but I would still like to know if you indeed have a face ......?


----------



## missaf (Apr 10, 2006)

Quit bugging the man, LR. Geeze, he has his reasons for anonymity, and if you can't accept it, move on.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 10, 2006)

My face suffers from intense pixelation. Comes out terrible in photos!


----------



## fat_boy (Apr 10, 2006)

i have no freinds, i am lonely, plz be my freinds. im kinda desperately lonely, and bein a gainer its hard to find those who accept me


----------



## bhm_fla (Apr 10, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> The pics are great and you have a nummy tummy, but I would still like to know if you indeed have a face ......?


I'm sorry, but I just can't post my face. I made my reason quite clear here.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

bhm_fla said:


> I'm sorry, but I just can't post my face. I made my reason quite clear here.


 
Thank you my dear, I never caught that post, ....so sorry enough said.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

fat_boy said:


> i have no freinds, i am lonely, plz be my freinds. im kinda desperately lonely, and bein a gainer its hard to find those who accept me


 

Could I have some cheese and bread with that whine please.

If you want friends, don't beg, just join in the treads with the rest of us and be part of the forum, you can make some great friends here if you do.


----------



## bhm_fla (Apr 11, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Thank you my dear, I never caught that post, ....so sorry enough said.


No problem, now you understand.


----------



## fat_boy (Apr 12, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Could I have some cheese and bread with that whine please.
> 
> If you want friends, don't beg, just join in the treads with the rest of us and be part of the forum, you can make some great friends here if you do.



thanks, i'll give it a try


----------

